# hmmm plow for a ZTR?



## Jerreber (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone out there ever plowed with a zero turn? I was thinking of getting a quad which I've used before and loved for plowing. I like the idea of using a ZTR for the fact that I can keep one piece of equipment busy year around plus I own the machine = more money in my pocket. I've seen videos on ZTR's plowing snow but they are all from the plow manufacter. It seems hard to believe you get that kind of traction with no chains. Most of the snow I plow for walks is in the 1" - 3" range with a few storms over 4" per year but most of my contracts start at 1". I'm very skeptical on a ZTR plowing. I can't afford a quad right now. I just need to know will a ztr plow beat a snowblower cause that is my only other option. Thanks for the input!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you'll need chains imo but it should do fine at small amounts


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

The only ZTR Ive seen with a plow set up is TORO and Grasshopper. TORO even has the cab conversion kit that look pretty sweet but probably pretty pricy. But yeah its nice to keep a piece of equipment in use all year long.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

YES!!!! I cut the front off a lesco walkbehind last year, i bolted on a 48" plow on it. The thing is amazing! almost unstopable. I do only sidewalks, i don't try to plow grator mounds or anything, just snowfalls. I use regular lwan tires and the thing will plow an unbelievable amount of snow. It is the best machine i have ever used for snowclearing, I used it al last year and will be using it all this year. Ill post a link.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98998


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I did also build a ztr with a plow on it: see vids, 



 and 



it was fun but took alot of work. had the same amount of traction too.

Due to the properties a have I did buy a quad this year. I have 2 properties that are massive straight lines of sidewalks, the quad will allow me to plow at a higher speed and go from building to building faster, not to mention less walking. lol.
I used to burn through a shovel every 3 snowfalls, now a shovel will last a year. Thats how often i shovel. The WB has a ploy cutting edge, it has to be changed out 2 or 3 times a season and it is a bit expensive but woth it.


----------



## Jerreber (Aug 20, 2010)

*bought a quad*

well I got a quad instead. found a good deal on an arctic cat with a plow. I've heard too many people say its hard on the ztr hydros. Plus, now I can tell my wife "I bought it for work not for fun"....yeah right....


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70990


----------

